# Stray Brass



## Tscott (Apr 6, 2007)

I considering reloading. Currently I shoot 9mm only in hand gun and 12 ga. shot shells for sporting clays. My next big purchase will be a 1911 so that means that soon I will need to reload to save money. 

My question is this, When shooting the old over and under, it is easy to collect the shells and hold on to them for reloading i.e. you just catch them as the extractors pop them out. On a revolver one would do the same thing, but how do you collect the brass from your auto loader? My range is outdoors and is little more than some wooden shooting tables 30' from a dirt berm. My Kel-tec sends brass half way down the shooting line. How do you collect you spent brass? Do you just shoot and then go around picking it up? Seems like that would be a big hassle. At my range if you look closely at the ground there are thousand upon thousands of spent casings on the ground (most weathered and corroded), it almost looks like crushed stone if you aren't paying attention. 


Tom


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I just sweep it up in a pile and take it but then again I am not outside. You might look into one of them case catchers that go on your gun or wrist. If you know the RO real well he might let you come early or stay later and you could pick up your cases.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I pick mine up one by one, or by the handfull. I also get anyone else's brass that happens to be close to mine!


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I actually pick mine up after each magazine. It lets me move a little bit from that standing shooting position and it helps me slow down at the range and enjoy the time more.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

PanaDP said:


> I actually pick mine up after each magazine. It lets me move a little bit from that standing shooting position and it helps me slow down at the range and enjoy the time more.


Dittos on that one. I have always come home with more brass than I shot by a substancial margin. I'm sitting on more than 700 once fired shells that have never cycled in my gun yet.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Some folks put a tarp under them when they shoot. It won't catch all the brass, but it helps.

Then, you pick up everything on, under and around the tarp when you're through.

Just don't get carried away and start picking up the brass in front of the folks on the line that are still fireing! 

Once you get home, you sort stuff you use from stuff you don't.

WM


----------

